# Big Wheel Remake



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 9, 2013)

http://nbggrabbag.blogspot.ie/2013/08/the-600-adult-big-wheel-bike.html


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like fun.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 10, 2013)

Did you see the madazz trike drift vid?  Im so gonna have to build one!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 11, 2013)

EBay alert!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/kids-toy-de...201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3f4efb01


----------

